# Pumptrack Bärstadt, Einweihung So.18.05. 15.00 Uhr



## f.topp (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
es ist soweit… 
Am So. den 18.05 15.00 findet in Bärstadt die Einweihung des neuen Pumptracks statt. 
Die Gravity Pilots und der TV Bärstadt haben dort mit den Jugendlichen in den letzten 2 Monaten ordentlich gebuddelt und über 70cbm Erde bewegt und in Form gebracht. Entstanden sind ein Pumptrack u. eine Table-Line mit 2 Sprüngen. Anfänger u. Fortgeschrittene MTBler haben hier jetzt super Trainingsmöglichkeiten. 
Auf dem Programm steht ein Pumprtack-Rennen und viel freies Fahren. Musik, Grill u. Getränke sind natürlich auch am Start.
Die MTB-Kids aus Bärstadt, der TV und die Gravity Pilots freuen sich auf Euren Besuch.
Bis dahin Frank

Zu finden ist der neue Pumptrack von Schlangenbad-Wambach aus kommend (L3037) gleich am Ortseingang auf der linken Seite. Karte 
Falls Ihr nicht mit dem Bike anreist bitte Parkmöglichkeit im Ort nutzen, da vor dem Gelände keine Parkmöglichkeit besteht und der Zufahrtsweg frei bleiben muß.


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2014)

Wir machen dann eine Endurotour von Bärstadt aus nach Schlangenbad und zurück, dann zur Eröffnung.

Treffpunkt 11:30 Uhr in Bärstadt am Sportplatz.


----------



## f.topp (20. Mai 2014)

Die Party ist vorbei und was soll ich sagen, es war ein echt toller Tag. Der Bürgermeister war da und hat die neue Attraktion für Bärstadt sehr gelobt.
Beim Pumptrackrennen wurde mächtig Gas gegeben und auf den Dirts fett getrickst.
Bei Cafe u. Kuchen und/oder Wurst u. Bier staunten die Besucher und Eltern nicht schlecht was der MTB- Nachwuchs schon so alles drauf hat. 
Gleich gibt's noch Bilder...


----------



## Dachma (20. Mai 2014)

Einige Fotos von der Einweihung:


----------



## raschaa (20. Mai 2014)

JO, fette sache das! War so cool die ganzen Kiddies in action zu sehen, und wie die teilweise abgehen... aaaaalder


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Mai 2014)

Geniale Bilder von einem genialen Tag!!!!


----------



## mbonsai (22. Mai 2014)

Kann man hier irgendwo gefällt mir drücken, super Frankie


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2014)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Kann man hier irgendwo gefällt mir drücken, super Frankie


guck mal rechts unten in seinem beitrag unter dem "Zitieren" link... muss man mit dem cursor drüber, dann erscheinen die...


----------



## mbonsai (23. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------



## hallotv (23. Mai 2014)

Der Trick wäre,  selbst dort gewesen zu sein! (Wie ich)..Nette kleine location, ich fahre wieder hin, oder wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RheingauBiker (27. Mai 2014)

Finde ich auch super, wie sich die GPs für die Region einsetzen!


----------



## attilas (27. Mai 2014)

Ist ein kleiner feiner Spot! Der Trek ist wirklich gut gebaut und wird auch anständig gepflägt. 
Würde mich freuen wenn in nächster Zeit mal Besuch kommen würde.


----------



## attilas (27. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag den 9.6. sind ein Paar da währ cool wenn noch welche kommen könnten


----------

